# Can't Pay Sirius with a Debit Card???



## johnp292

Is anyone else having this problem:

I've tried renewing my sub several times, both online and over the phone, with 2 different debit cards and it won't work. I have plenty of funds in my accounts, so that's not the issue. One of the debit cards is my Paypal card, and when I review my PP history there is no attempt by Sirius to charge the account. When I try renewing online I get a message that my card information is invalid. On the phone the reps insist it is a problem with my cards, yet they are 2 different cards with 2 different institutions. Using a "regular" credit card I have no problems.


Do they not like debit cards?


----------



## zudy

I have also tried, but with a credit card and I had alot of problems. I figure they will take the money any way that they can. It has been a pain. I did finally get it, so all I can say is keep trying.


----------



## Christopher Gould

before i canceled my xm account i paid with a visa debt card


----------



## Steve Mehs

While I refuse to use debit, today is my 6th year anniversary with XM to the day, and in October it will be 5 years with Sirius and the only way I've ever paid for the services was via credit card. Never had any problems, enter credit card number and experation date had both services activated within in minutes of getting them set up.


----------



## rudeney

It may have to do with address verification. I had this problem a while back trying to pay the DMV online for tag renewals. The DMV said the transaction was declined, but my bank had no record of any processing. After getting the DMV and my bank on a three-way call so their techs could watch the transaction, my bank discovered it was because the DMV was not sending my ZIP code, and instead just transmitting 00000. Apparently, before the bank even gets the transaction, there is some high-level validity checking and that failed. Luckily, my bank is a small local company and they were willing to help by temporarily suspending the ZIP code check while my transaction processed.


----------



## jmh139

I've tried to update my credit card online for the last 3 months, each time they charge the card, but the next month they email me saying my account is going to be canceled for non payment. Finally I called to just cancel as the price with the new fees is almost $16 per month. 

The CSR ended up giving me 5 months for $20. I figured I would keep it at least 5 more months  She called it the 5 for 20 special, some of you might want to call and ask...


----------



## Steve Mehs

rudeney said:


> It may have to do with address verification. I had this problem a while back trying to pay the DMV online for tag renewals. The DMV said the transaction was declined, but my bank had no record of any processing. After getting the DMV and my bank on a three-way call so their techs could watch the transaction, my bank discovered it was because the DMV was not sending my ZIP code, and instead just transmitting 00000. Apparently, before the bank even gets the transaction, there is some high-level validity checking and that failed. Luckily, my bank is a small local company and they were willing to help by temporarily suspending the ZIP code check while my transaction processed.


Something along the same lines happened to me last year when I bought this computer. I placed the order on HPs website and the next day I got an Order Canceled email and it said my credit card was declined and to call for more information. It was a $3,000 computer, and I have a $21,000 credit line, and I keep a zero balance, something wasn't adding up. After going back between HP and BofA, turns out I didn't submit all the information exactly how it is on the card. I missed my middle initial. That was the first flag, and on HPs online store I entered my cell phone number, not my home phone which is the number associated with the card. So needless to say I had my middle name removed from Bank Of America's records (middle names are so friggen stupid anyway) and changed the phone number. While it was annoying, it's nice to know how these measures are in place to prevent fraud.


----------



## rudeney

I normally pay with AMEX whenever possible. They use those typical name and address check, plus some others based on "spending habits". The problem is, between my personal and business expenditures, there seems to be no pattern to my spending and my monthly bill has been over $10K before. So, they will randomly select transaction once or twice a year to flag. They decline the charge, and then I have to call to verify. This isn't much of a problem on interactive transactions, but since I have a lot of recurring bills like D*, Sirius, Verizon, Charter, lawn service, etc. it can be a real pain when they flag one of those.


----------

